#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Vertical Seismic Profiling (VSP)

## cedum

Hi guys, I would really thank if somebody could share some handbook about VSP, data adquisition, processing, interpretation, and the methods, please.



Regards and thanks in advancedSee More: Vertical Seismic Profiling (VSP)

----------


## cedum

It would be helpful if some of you could share "Vertical Seismic Profiling: Principles" by B. Hardage.
Thanks.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Respected Brother, 

I also need for VSP. Please share. 

Waiting 

Khawar
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## y6nb

Hi you;
Here my final study rapport about VSP & VSP-Offset, hope its could help you.
*http://rapidshare.com/files/405312784/seismic.well.rar*
If more information needed, email me.
Ciao

----------


## geologist_wael

did you have it in english

----------


## y6nb

no, but if clarification needed contact me
Ciao

----------

